# Genetic Testing Report



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

A while back I had asked if my sable possibly carried the recessive black gene due to tar heals, toe penciling and leg striping because you hear most people say with they carry those traits then there's a good chance they do because there recessive gene always plays some part in coloring even though it's not dominant. So I got him tested and sure enough he carries recessive black... his Sir was black and tan and carried black... My little guy is everything I could of ever wanted plus more  Just thought I'd share this.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Very interesting update. I can see where that information would be helpful if you are planning on breeding for the black color. If so, you may also want to test for the genetic disorders (if your pup's parentage hasn't been cleared for DM) and also the OFA rating for hips.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Very interesting update. I can see where that information would be helpful if you are planning on breeding for the black color. If so, you may also want to test for the genetic disorders (if your pup's parentage hasn't been cleared for DM) and also the OFA rating for hips.


I do planning on breeding him an I am going to get everything else checked out at a later date through them


----------

